# The Lost Treasure of Hoshmann Khardir (Recruitment)



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

_It is the 41st millennium, and the 13th Black Crusade has begun. Centuries of preperation, recruiting allies and scouting Imperial targets has yielded the greatest war of attrition since the Iron Cage. The Imperial war engine grinds itself into the dirt trying to hold back the forces of the Despoiler, whose own forces continue to grow each day and spill from the Great Eye in a never-ending tide. But Abaddon still courts new allies, and whomever can attract his attention will surely gain great favour and patronage in the coming days of darkness, perhaps even a chance at the ultimate reward.

Four-thousand years ago the great warlord of the Flaming Raptors warband Hoshmann Khardir dared to challenge the reign of the Despoiler, his own power was great and warbands from each of the Legions of old joined him. But the War in the Eye never happened, for Khardir disappeared one day without a trace. None of his followers knew what had happened, and none dared spurn the Despoiler's generous offer to join his forces in exchange for forgetting their insult towards his dominion. But the treasures that Khardir gathered were lost with him as well, until now.

Now on a forsaken world in the Screaming Vortex, the name of which has long been forgotten, the lost treasures of Hoshmann Khardir have been found... by you. You alone amongst your Legion have come here to discover the treasures lost to time, and take them for yourself. But you are not alone on this storm-wrecked world..._


Hey everyone. Welcome to The Lost Treasure of Hoshmann Khardir, a Chaos Space Marine RP using some systems from the Black Crusade RPG where each player will play as a member of a Traitor Legion that has come to claim the lost treasures for themselves and use them in the ongoing 13th Black Crusade.

I'll start with the rules,

*1.)* No God-Modding. You all know what that means so I assume there is no need for me to explain it.

*2.)* Character death is not only possible, it will probably happen. This RP will not only try to kill your characters, other players might as well. This is technically a free-for-all, so players fighting each other could happen depending on what you choose to do.

*3.)* The aforementioned player fighting WILL BE DONE FAIRLY. There will be no cheating, there will be no cheap moves. If you choose to fight you will fight with what weapons you have, you will acknowledge what the weapons of both you and your enemy can do, you will accept wounds as they come and you will accept death if it comes (Though feel free for your characters to rail against it as any good CSM should).

*4.)* No using abilities that are not yours. You will all have a unique ability that you can use that gives you an edge, but you cannot use the others. An example would be the Death Guard player cannot be a psyker, as that is the special ability of the Thousand Son player.

*5.)* If you cannot post for any reason, tell me. It's fine if you can't, your character will just move along a standard path of hunting for the treasures and avoiding confrontation. If you do not post and do not tell me why you will suffer a penalty, three penalties and your character turns into spawn.

*6.)* Post length is important. I expect quality posts with good punctuation and spelling, hence do not do them from your phone. Put effort into your posts and with no less than ten sentences of decent length. If I feel your post is not detailed enough I will ask you to edit it.


Now onto the characters, the fun part. :grin:

Each player will take on the role of a Traitor Legion Marine. These will be unique to the Legion and will have unique abilities, weapons loadouts and hopefully with your creativity, will be uniquely "that" Legion. Each player can choose one Traitor Legion to play as, and you will be the representative of that Legion in the RP. No other player will be in your Legion.

I am looking for nine players maximum, one for each Legion, but I will accept six as the minimum. As for position and rank, you are all just members of the Legion. You are not Chaos Lords, you are not high-ranking members, and only the Thousand Son is a Sorcerer (but not a very powerful one). The rest of the character is up to you, be creative with your histories but adhere to the archetypes of your Legion. No Plague Marines or Khorne Berzerkers in the Night Lords legion.

Now onto the weapons and abilties for each character, with regards to weapons I have decided to grant you weapons that your Legions would use but I have tried to be fair in granting weapons that while approriate, are also fair to the other players. That said, no weapon is useless. A Chainsword can stand up to a Power Fist if used correctly, you just have to think smart and know that every weapon has strengths and weaknesses.(Note. All characters have some Frag and Krak Grenades.)

*Alpha Legion*:



Weapons: Stalker-Bolter and Monomolecular Blade
Ability: Stealth (The Alpha Legion are adept at moving in silence and operating without being seen. However they work best in this fashion and can be less effective when acting in the open.)



*Black Legion*:



Weapons: Chainsword and Plasma Pistol
Ability: First of Chaos (The Black Legion worship all the Gods but can call on one in particular when needed, however this is risky and can be very dangerous if used frequently.)



*Death Guard*:



Weapons: Bolter and Plague Knife
Ability: Impervious (Death Guard do not feel pain and as such are equivalent to walking tanks. However they are also very slow and are cumbersome and unwieldy in close combat.



*Emperor's Children*:



Weapons: Sonic Pistol and Lash of Torment
Ability: Combat Drugs (Emperor's Children are constantly being injected with streams of combat stimulents and drugs that heighten their performance, however these can also make them hyper-sensitive and if they are used up, withdrawal symptoms can appear.



*Iron Warriors*:



Weapons: Power Fist and Bolt Pistol
Ability: Builders (Iron Warriors are masters at constructing and as such are experts at using environments to fight, and being able to get a feel for any building they are in. However this is not a perfect ability and in the Warp, the eye can often fool the mind.



*Night Lords*:



Weapons: Lightning Claw and Bolt Pistol
Ability: Terror (Night Lords master the use of fear and the darkness in combat to such a degree that they can effectively ambush and surprise even Space Marines, though not even the best of them can hide in plain sight and not forever.)



*Thousand Sons*:



Weapons: Force Sword and Bolt Pistol
Ability: Psyker (The Thousand Sons are a Legion comprised of Sorcerers and their mindless servants, they can manipulate the fabric of the Warp to cast spells to aid them, though this carries risks and should not be used too often.



*Word Bearers*:



Weapons: Accursed Crozius and Bolt Pistol
Ability: Possession (The Word Bearers are zealots and can call upon the Daemons of the Warp to possess their flesh and allow them to take on a Daemonic form, this is not done lightly however as the Daemon will inevitably attempt to take control permanently.)



*World Eaters*:



Weapons: Chainaxe and Plasma Pistol
Ability: Berzerker (The World Eaters are pitiless in combat and give no mercy to anyone, their ability to enter a blood-haze and fight on despite crippling wounds is very beneficial but it also hampers their ability to stay calm and work with others.)




And now here is the character sheet for anyone who wants to join up and serve Chaos:

Name: (Obvious. Try to pick a name that fits your Legion.)
Age: (Whatever you want. 10,000 years or 1,000 years. Be as old as you want.)
Appearance: (Obvious again. Your armor must be in the colours of your Legion. Look them up on the Lexicanum if you need reminders.)
Personality: (Your character's beliefs, attitude, etc etc. Try to include some things to make your character unique like their plans for the treasure, their only fears, that sort of thing.)
Background: (What has your character done as a Chaos Marine? How did you hear about the treasures? What has driven you to come and find them? Did your Legion know or are you a true renegade? Feel free to mention battles and wars that you have fought in and what enemies you fought.)


Now a brief note about how this RP will work in regards to player interaction. It is all up to you. If the Night Lords player and the Black Legion player come across each other they can work together, they can fight, they can question each other, they can ignore each other. Players are encouraged to collaborate and work out what you want to do in these situations. I won't force you to fight each other or work together, its your choice on what on how you want this to proceed.

With regards to updates I will try to get at least one done every 10 days, that is plenty of time to post if you are available and for quality posts at that. If you are having trouble deciding what to do, collaborate with each other. And if you want me to evaluate your plans and tell you if they'll work or they won't, feel free to do so.

I think that's it. I look forward to seeing who will join the RP and how it will proceed. Post your characters and once enough people have signed up I will tell you what characters I have accepted and what characters I have rejected, for rejected characters I will provide a list of what doesn't work and ask you to change them. If I like them then, their in.

So let's start the recruitment.


LotN


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well mate, I had really hoped that your GK one was going to go. I will give this one a perusal and perhaps throw my hat into the ring.


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

Name: Alpharius (What else?) - Real name Khyer.
Legio: Alpha Legion
Age: 10,000 Years - Fought in the Great Crusade.

Appearance: Green and Blue scaled armour with Silver trim. He has the same face as almost every Alpha Legion, but with slightly lighter brow and heavier chin. His armour has very little personalisation on it, baring the modified backpack so it looks like the infamous Hydra. Due to the time he has spent in the warp it exhibits strange chameleonic properties, able to change colours, Albiet slowly, but it still enforces his brilliant stealth abilities.

Personality: Mysterious, often speaks in code so that very few can understand him, although members of the Alpha Legion can interpret what he says with frightening accuracy. He has deep distrust for most people, which even furthers his inability to work as a team. He very much likes to recon ahead, giving himself an unparalleled lie of the land. This often means he can be caught alone, but he is a master of his chosen craft and almost undetectable.
He is almost invisible to most security matrices, his armour displaying a unique coating, probably some ultra-high tech layer which cloaks him from sensors. Because of this he is very arrogant, always looking for the next challenge, which has got him into many tricky psituations, but his heavily modified Stalker Boltgun and Monomolecular blade allow him to fight with grace and skill belied by his enormous stance.
He is very withdrawn, preferring to keep himself to himself. His preferred method of easing stress is to modify and clean his weapons, over and over again, fir hours on end. He also spends many hours in the training cages, perfecting his skill with sword and gun.

Background: One of the Sergeants on Nurth during the Great Crusade. He fled with his Primarch/s after the War on Terra but his vessel got lost in the warp. 8 millennia later, he emerged, but only 100 years had passed for him. Lost to the world, with only a handful of followers, he made hit and run attacks on the Emperor's forces, gathering intel then striking with a single clear objective. When he heard about the Treasure he began his frantic search which lead him to the planet of Screaming Vortex, but his search cost the lives of al his men. Now he is in it alone, trying to recover this treasure for the good of his Legion and the eternal glory it will bring.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

I will try to put a character up soon. Damn you Archaon18, taking the legion I wanted most.


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

HOGGLORD said:


> I will try to put a character up soon. Damn you Archaon18, taking the legion I wanted most.


I'm in the process of reading Legion. 

Just a quick question for LotN: How will the interaction between _players_, not their characters. If can we decide who dies between us, and do, should we inform you, or keep it a secret?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Midge913 said:


> Well mate, I had really hoped that your GK one was going to go. I will give this one a perusal and perhaps throw my hat into the ring.


Yeah but only two people actually signed up. This RP has better prospects, it doesn't rely on a squad format.



HOGGLORD said:


> I will try to put a character up soon. Damn you Archaon18, taking the legion I wanted most.


Just because he's posted an Alpha Legion character doesn't mean it will be accepted.



HOGGLORD said:


> Name: Zephyr
> 
> Age: 10,168
> 
> ...


Quick criticism. I'd prefer if you post the entire thing all at once rather than in bits. Its just easier.



Archaon18 said:


> I'm in the process of reading Legion.
> 
> Just a quick question for LotN: How will the interaction between _players_, not their characters, work? If can we decide who dies between us, and do, should we inform you, or keep it a secret?


If you want to decide who dies then that's rather sporting of you, but this RP will carry an element of selfishness. Your ultimate goal is to find the Lost Treasures before everyone else, either by outwitting them or killing them. You can make alliances with other players to navigate the nameless world or you can go alone. Hence you should work to your best interest and not that of the group.

Regarding death i'd prefer if it be fought against. Don't accept death unless you have no choice, a fight can go either way and not every fight will end with one guy killing the other. Anything can happen on the nameless world that is deep within the Screaming Vortex.


LotN


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I might be putting up an Emperor's Children marine, though no guarantees


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

Just other idea for a character, this time a Thousand Sons Aspiring Sorceror (In no way to be different to ordinary guys, I jus think it makes more sense if he _isn't _a rubric Marine).

Name: Kalex Fluxmaster
Legio: Thousand Sons
Age: A mere 4,000 years.

Appearance: The golds on his ornate MkVIII plate seem brighter and more luminous, almost incandescent, and the blues as deep as the oceans. He carries a vicious curved Force Sword, engraved wi runes through which he can funnel his powers. His bolt Pistol is also the work of master craftsmen, it's every surface engraved with Sorcerors wards and spells. 
Following catastrophic damage to his helmet on one of his earliest campaigns, he hides his scarred features beneath a flowing blue robe, which always seem to flap as though in a light wind. No one actually knows what lurks beneath his cowl, as few have been able to catch a glimpse, and even fewer allowed to escape with their lives. The one feature visible is his glowing red eyes: Burning coals that seem to always stare into your very soul, which sends an eerie chill down the spines of his opponents. 







If this doesn't show try here.
Imagine without the the head, but a cowl as blue as the rest of the armour, and just the eyes.

Personality: Very aloof, seeing everyone as an inferior to be trampled upon in his quest for knowledge. He has never commanded anybody, baring his minions, whom he has found are impossible to support in the howling warp gales of the planet Screaming Vortex. When having to work with other people he takes a back seat, guiding them with a fraction of the knowledge Tzeentch has granted him. He is also a massive plotter, running through how he will backstabbing his 'brothers' constantly, which sets many people unnerved.
As such he works alone. Only seeking the aid of his brothers when absolutely necessary. When provoked he favours to engage the enemy in straight up combat, sword in hand. He also employs his mighty psychic mind to da ge the enemy, but he prefers to use it to impair his foes, or strengthen his, ability to fight.

Background: Recruited into the Legion from the Relicators, he has since taken part in many campaigns, winning glory for his legion on the forefront of any battle. When his psychic mind began to grow in power his jealous superiors stripped much of his power from him, and know Kalex seeks the Treasure of Khardir in order to reclaim what is rightfully his.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

*Name:* Sekel Itamar

* Age:* 573

* Appearance:* Lean and angular, Sekel has white shoulder length hair framing a sharp face with purple eyes and alabaster skin. His armour still bears some resemblance of the Crusader pattern that it once was, the pouldron and gauntlet of the left arm bearing the armoured studs of Heresy pattern armour. Since the time of the start of the eternal war, Sekel's armour has long since been warped by chaos and he rewarded by the lord of pain; the double headed eagle granted as an honour to his former legion now lay a twisted mockery for all to see. A purple and gold augmatic arm makes up Sekel's right side from the elbow down, bearing the colours of old where the rest has been corrupted to jet black and flecks of gold.

* Personality:* Proud and arrogant, Sekel likes to toy with others, taking pleasure from their displeasure, anger, pain, and suffering. Intelligence writhes behind his cold eyes, bound by sadistic pleasures. Most of the time Sekel moves through life in a haze of boredom, until the fighting and the killing starts.

Sekel has only one true fear, and that is to die before he achieves his goals. Worse than death though, would be for him to die before his greatest and most hated of enemies perishes; the World Eater champion Kazimir.

* Background:* Once a noble brother of the Emperor's Children, Sekel sided with his lord Fulgrim and the warmaster Horus during the great Heresy. During the great final battle, Sekel and his former brothers of the Emperor's Children descended on the innocents while the Iron Warriors tore the walls of the palace asunder; even going as far as taking battle to the White Scars as they made their stand to deny the Warmaster's forces the spaceport.

With the death of Horus, Sekel fell back from Terra like so many others, turning to the great eye and making his vow that would see him return to take part in the Eternal War for all of time. Sekel and those of the legion fought bitter battles against the bloodthirsty mongrels of the World Eaters as both legions fell to their respective gods. Sekel, in one particular ancient battle, lost his arm to a World Eater champion by the name of Kazimir, who would be forever burned into his mind. Centuries later, long after the great Betrayer led to the destruction of his own legion at Skalanthrax and the Emperor's Children had been decimated, Sekel fought against Kazimir, running his blade through the berzerkers heart where the blade remains even still. What event fore-stalled Sekel from finishing Kazimir has been lost to a lifetime of pain and pleasure, to the point where even which event occurred first has become distorted.

Since the time of the final battle, Sekel fought with his brothers, bearing witness to the mighty daemon primarch Fulgrim slaying the weakling Ultramarine primarch. But when his own lord abandoned the legion for the pleasure world and he lost his arm, Sekel was driven to obsession, going so far as to slay the sergeant champion who he had followed for countless millenia. Sekel was cast from the legion, swearing to take his place at the side of his lords on the planet of eternal pleasures and slaughter all who stood against him.

*Weapons:* Sekel wields a rapier infused with the essence of the daemon _Kvii'Ze_ (not a daemon weapon like the bloodfeeder and the likes of that), his ancient bolter _Excquisite_, a flaying knife taken from the desecrated corpse of a Flesh Tearer, bolt pistol _Lament_.

*Equipment:* Frag and krak grenades, Sekel carries both in pouches of human flesh; one the face of a White Scar sergeant taken in the final battle, the other a World Eater taken when Sekel last fought against Kazimir.


Now, with any luck, Sekels nemesis will be joining us as well; assuming I get in that is.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Archaon18 said:


> Just a nod in Darkreever's direction. I'd rather _not_ play this character, in preference for the other two, but if I do have to, or not participate I will.


I would much rather you didnt play this character either, seeing as the characters of Sekel and Kazimir were written by myself and Euphrati, respectively, some time ago and it would be *that* Kazimir I refer to.


----------



## Shattertheirsky (May 26, 2012)

Name: Ozymandias

Legio: Iron Warriors

Age: 10, 115 years

Personality: As precise and calculating as only an Iron Warrior can be. Completely humourless and dour. Has a strong sense of honour however, and will rarely backstab anyone, however this does not mean that he is easy to trust people, in fact, it is quite the opposite, and he will often observe potential allies for weeks on end before propositioning an alliance. Whilst not a backstabber himself, he knows the fickle nature of Chaos Space Marines and is always on the lookout for signs of betrayal.

Appearance: Never removes his ornate MK.3 Helmet as he enjoys the sense of anonymity and mystique it gives him, as well as the useful data regarding the battlefield and, more importantly, it's buildings. His armour is all gunmetal gray save for the yellow and black warning stripes on his left leg and left shoulderpad. Has a large powerfist, torn from the corpse of an Imperial Fist's captain during the Iron Cage incident. As a sign of mocking, Ozymandias has left the fist in the original Imperial Fist's livelry and colours.

Background: 'Ozymandias' is not this Iron Warrior's real name. His real name long forgotten in the annals of time. One of the first Iron Warrior's inducted into the Legion after the Emperor's arrival on Olympia, Ozymandias excelled in defending and assualting fortified buildings, even being noted by Perturabo and inducted into the 1st Company. His favourite tactic was to destroy the lower areas of the buildings, thus bringing down the roof and upper floors on top of the hapless defenders. After the Heresy and the Iron cage incident, Ozymandias fell out of favour with Perturabo and was cast out of the legion, since then Ozymandias has wandered the galaxy, joining and leading groups of renegades and Chaos Space Marines in the search for personal glory, hoping to win his way back into Perturabo's favour..


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

darkreever said:


> I would much rather you didnt play this character either, seeing as the characters of Sekel and Kazimir were written by myself and Euphrati, respectively, some time ago and it would be *that* Kazimir I refer to.


 Sorry, I didn't realise Kazimir s already done by someone. Sorry. Post deleted.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

*Name*: Bhaus

*Age*: 460 (years experienced in realspace)

*Appearance*: Bhaus is pugnacious in appearance, with a broken nose, heavy brow ridge and square jaw. His teeth have become pointed fangs and his skin is pale with service studs on his brow. His left ear is missing, bitten off by an ork and he keeps his head shaven. In his scratched and battered wargear Bhaus stands an imposing eight feet. His armour, whilst from an array of suits is entirely Mark IV, save for his helm, from a suit of Iron Armour. A star of chaos is painted around the right ruby coloured lens whilst the Eye of Horus proudly adorns his left pauldron. As a Black Legionnaire his warplate is sable with silver trimming and filigree. From his right pauldron a large horn erupts, a gift from the gods. From it hand a trio of skulls.

*Personality*: As a former Son of Horus Bhaus feels himself and his brethren superior to other, lesser Space Marines. Bhaus is fanatical in his devotion to Lord Abaddon, he who reforged the broken Sons of Horus into the mighty host they are today. He views Abaddon as the rightful Warmaster of Chaos to whom all other traitor legionaries owe obedience to and is voluble on the matter. He dreams of leading his own warband and seeks to achieve glory for himself and his warmaster and be rewarded and raised up to his right hand. This fanaticism is twinned with a methodical precision. Bhaus takes pride is his warcraft and comports himself with professionalism. It is not enough to achieve the goal, it must be done correctly. A humourless bastard, laxity and jocularity amongst his brethren is an irritation to Bhaus. 

*Background*: A line marine of the Luna Wolve’s Fourteenth Company Bhaus looked on in envy and adoration of Abaddon and his Justinarian elite. He felt stifled by his unimaginative Captain who he felt lacked the aggression needed for the attainment of true glory. In the drop site massacres Bhaus received his chance for revenge, slaying is loyalist captain and proving his devotion to Horus and his rebellion. 

Over the years of turmoil Bhaus fought hard to advance and gain the eye of Abaddon. Spurred on by his desire for glory and recognition Bhaus fought recklessly and without concern, always daring death to claim him. 

After Horus defeat when intercene warfare racked the legions Bhaus championed Abaddon’s claims to leadership, once again spilling the blood of his brothers. In time Abaddon wrested command of the legion and forged it anew. Having noted Bhaus’ loyalty he placed the marine into one of his personal warbands. 

Thanks to his continued demonstrations of loyalty and unconditional obedience Bhaus earned a place on the Planet Killer during the Gothic War. It was a time of savage satisfaction for Bhaus, serving his Warmaster on the mightiest ship constructed, burning the false emperor’s worlds to ash. 

Bhaus ventures unto Screaming vortex for his Warmaster. Abaddon knowing the value of these treasures sent his loyal hound to claim them. Bhaus is the perfect man to send in Abaddon’s eyes. His loyalty is complete, his life expendable and his power of no match for Abaddon’s own if Bhaus treacherously keeps the treasures of himself. For Bhaus success here means his advancement within the legion or great artefacts of power. Either way, glory and power are his to be had. 

*Weapons*: Chainsword _Malice_, plasma pistol _Fury_, Bolt Pistol, an 18 inch combat blade and frag and krak grenades.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok here are my verdicts on the characters posted thus far.




Archaon18 said:


> Name: Alpharius (What else?) - Real name Khyer.
> Legio: Alpha Legion
> Age: 10,000 Years - Fought in the Great Crusade.
> 
> ...





Archaon18 said:


> Just other idea for a character, this time a Thousand Sons Aspiring Sorceror (In no way to be different to ordinary guys, I jus think it makes more sense if he _isn't _a rubric Marine).
> 
> Name: Kalex Fluxmaster
> Legio: Thousand Sons
> ...


Ok both of your characters Archaon need more detail. The background is too short and is just the bare facts, the personalities are ok. These two need more work before I can accept either of them. Rejected, for now.



HOGGLORD said:


> Name: Zephyr
> 
> Age: 10,168
> 
> ...


Incomplete. Rejected. I'll need to see the whole thing before it can be accepted.



darkreever said:


> *Name:* Sekel Itamar
> 
> * Age:* 573
> 
> ...


Very nice. Now that is the kind of character I was hoping would join. Accepted.



Shattertheirsky said:


> Name: Ozymandias
> 
> Legio: Iron Warriors
> 
> ...


Incomplete. I like the background but no personality means I cannot accept it until it is completed.



Rems said:


> *Name*: Bhaus
> 
> *Age*: 460 (years experienced in realspace)
> 
> ...


Very nice. I liked that you named your weapons and used the Black Legion's famous pride when making the character. Accepted.


So thus far Darkreever and Rems are accepted, that's two for the RP. I want six minimum before we begin. To the others, work on your entries a bit more and we'll see. Look to Reever and Rems for the examples of the post quality I want.


LotN


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

Archaon18 said:


> Just other idea for a character, this time a Thousand Sons Aspiring Sorceror (In no way to be different to ordinary guys, I jus think it makes more sense if he _isn't _a rubric Marine).
> 
> Name: Kalex Fluxmaster
> Legio: Thousand Sons
> ...


 I hope that's enough additional detail (Green, if you hadn't guessed). I'll update the other one tomorrow, unless this one is satisfactory.


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

Archaon18 said:


> Name: Alpharius (What else?) - Real name Khyer.
> Legio: Alpha Legion
> Age: 10,000 Years - Fought in the Great Crusade.
> 
> ...


 Hopefully this one is good enough to be accepted.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

> *Name*: Zephyr
> 
> *Age*: 10,168
> 
> ...


Is this OK? Sorry I didn't do it all in one go, just wanted to put up a Night Lords character before anyone else did. Now I imagine that Darkreever will want to lecture me on all the ways that isn't supposed to be allowed and, in short, I'm sorry for putting up the incomplete character. In retrospect it was a stupid thing to do.

Nonetheless, I would still like to submit my character and do the RP if you will accept it. Anything wrong with fluff, character or anything else, please inform me.

P.S. I deleted the previous post and moved it up here for the sake of convenience, hope that's not a problem.


----------



## Shattertheirsky (May 26, 2012)

Updated mine..


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

will get one up soon from the word bearers


----------

